# Warning! Beware of Planet X's returns, refunds tactics!



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

Be very careful if you send an item back to them! I sent a pair of shorts and a cap back to them in June. They asked me if i wanted the £40 crediting to my bank account or if i wanted it putting into my Planet X account. Trusting them and thinking i'd keep it there for if i fancied something from them in the future i asked them to keep hold of it. I checked that it was in my account with them by visiting their site, then left it. The other week i asked how i went about spending the money and to my surprise they said that i only had £9.99 in. I checked myself and it's right, that's all i have in. I e mailed them about it, they said they didn't have any knowledge of the other £30 and unless i could provide a tracking number they wouldn't accept my story. I had trouble getting the refund in the first place as when i sent the items back the person who signs for them didn't do so. I managed to persuade them to look into it and they eventually tracked it down to a person who hadn't recorded the items being returned. They then asked if i'd like the money refunding and fool me,like i said previously, said no, you keep hold of it.
I sent them a strongly worded e mail last Thursday asking them to at least refund the £9.99 they admit to having into my bank account, then close my account with them as i do not intend buying anything off them again. So far they haven't replied. I thought i'd give it a few fays for them to reply but it looks like they're ignoring my request.


Edit... I also explained that the Royal Mail receipt i had to prove i'd sent the stuff back had been lost. It was only a small slip of paper and i know i should've kept it safe but these things do get misplaced over time. Anyway, who's to say they wouldn't deny that i sent those items back even if i had Royal Mail proof? I sent a parcel back costing me £3.50 but there was nothing to verify what was in that parcel!!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2016)

A Royal Mail receipt is not a proof of delivery.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Are you sure you haven't just bought something else from them in the meantime and forgotten?


No definitely not. I bought a jacket and some gloves off them in August but i have the invoice for them. I paid for the jacket and gloves by bank card, leaving the 40 quid untouched.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> A Royal Mail receipt is not a proof of delivery.


Or proof of what's inside the parcel.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Or proof of what's inside the parcel.




It's not a proof of anything other then you have paid for the postage.

Next time, if you need something sent that you need proof. Pay for the correct postal service.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Nov 2016)

once bitten, twice shy. 

all you can do is don't buy from them again and tell everyone how sh!te they are when it comes to customer services & support.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> If the money was credited to your account then the issue is not whether or not you returned the shorts and cap but what happened to the money. Can you not see your transaction history?




Yes,but it doesn't show the £40. The reason i sent the shorts and cap back was because the shorts were too small and the cap was reduced by half its price the day after i ordered it. I have an invoice to prove i re ordered the cap and ordered the shorts in a larger size. Why would i be making this up i said to them, but they were adamant that unless i can come up with this RM receipt they wont give me the £30.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> once bitten, twice shy.
> 
> all you can do is don't buy from them again and tell everyone how sh!te they are when it comes to customer services & support.




Yes, that's part of the reason for this thread. I said to them on the phone that for the 30 quid they've nobbled me for, they'll lose a hell of a lot more by me telling folk how amateurish they are!


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> But you said
> So there ought to be a record of where it has gone since then.




Wont they have just clicked something and rubbed it out? It was there in June/July but not there in November.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

I'm just glad it was £40 and not £400! Imagine buying a bike off them then sending it back, saying it's the wrong size or it's damaged. Then you phone up to ask where the refund is and they say to you What bike??!!


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, that's part of the reason for this thread. I said to them on the phone that for the 30 quid they've nobbled me for, they'll lose a hell of a lot more by me telling folk how amateurish they are!


Call You and Yours... the radio 4 consumer programme... you may bot be the only one.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (29 Nov 2016)

Put a small claims court in. Will only cost you £25 or so. And claim that back too.

I'm sure they'll pay up then.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> If I log in to my account, it shows all the transactions back to August 2010. What does yours show?



This.
*Recent Orders*
*Order Date* *Order Value* *Courier* *Status* 
SO1131901 2016-08-15 GBP 50.00 Royal Mail Tracked 48 
Track your order 
Ref: FQ105961515GB Complete View / Reorder
SO1100451 2016-06-28 GBP 9.99 Voucher 
Ref: Credit Note View / Reorder
SO1097437 2016-06-23 GBP 59.98 Royal Mail Tracked 48 
Track your order 
Ref: FP373674085GB Complete View / Reorder
SO1093225 2016-06-18 GBP 76.96 Royal Mail Tracked 48 
Track your order 
Ref: FP3736652852GB Complete View / Reorder


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Put a small claims court in. Will only cost you £25 or so. And claim that back too.
> 
> I'm sure they'll pay up then.




I though about that but someone said it could cost me hundreds if they fight my claim.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> Call You and Yours... the radio 4 consumer programme... you may bot be the only one.




I think there are others who have suffered the PX returns/refunds experience!


----------



## MiK1138 (29 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I though about that but someone said it could cost me hundreds if they fight my claim.


Not sure about Englandshire but up here it is a one off payment to raise a small claims case and the loser picks up the tab


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> and the loser picks up the tab



That could be me then.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> And that is different from what you saw before, and the credit was 39.99?




The £40 credit isn't there anymore.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Nov 2016)

Why did you buy something in August and not use the money in your account?


----------



## nickyboy (29 Nov 2016)

So to be clear...

a) You returned goods and Planet X and after a bit of trouble, the £40 was credited to your Planet X account
b) At some time later you checked your Planet X account and it has £9.99 in it, despite you not using your Planet X account in the meantime

Is that your recollection?

If it is, either Planet X have taken money out of your account or your recollection isn't quite correct


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> Why did you buy something in August and not use the money in your account?



I just wanted to get rid of a bit of money from my Lloyds bank account.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> So to be clear...
> 
> a) You returned goods and Planet X and after a bit of trouble, the £40 was credited to your Planet X account
> b) At some time later you checked your Planet X account and it has £9.99 in it, despite you not using your Planet X account in the meantime
> ...


No i definitely remember them saying they'd credited me £40.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (29 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I though about that but someone said it could cost me hundreds if they fight my claim.



Doesn't really cost any extra. Legal representation doesn't go down well in small claims courts. Legal representation also cannot be claimed back.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

Hell this is like being cross examined by some scrupulous barrister!


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (29 Nov 2016)

https://www.gov.uk/make-court-claim-for-money/court-fees

£25 online. Fill it in online too.

Ball's in their court.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> No i definitely remember them saying they'd credited me £40.



Ah....so you didn't actually ever see it in your account? Someone said they would credit it though?

If that's the case it sounds like nobody ever credited it. I find it most unlikely that they would credit it then subsequently take it from your account.

If you have an email or whatever confirming they would credit it then you're in good shape. If it was just a phone call then I think you're stuffed


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It's not a proof of anything other then you have paid for the postage.
> 
> Next time, if you need something sent that you need proof. Pay for the correct postal service.


but that service was advised by those behind the PO counter, and by PX!


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> If you have an email or whatever confirming they would credit it then you're in good shape. If it was just a phone call then I think you're stuffed



That's what others i mentioned this to said. Unfortunately i don't have e mail proof.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> but that service was advised by those behind the PO counter, and by PX!




A receipt of payment of postage is not a service. They are both wrong. 
They should have advised you to use 'Confirmed proof of delivery' service where a signature would have been needed at delivery.

But you live and learn Accy.


----------



## Markymark (29 Nov 2016)

Have they a record of it being returned though?


----------



## MiK1138 (29 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> That could be me then.


If as you say the £40 was in your account that leaves a footprint. The onus would be on Planet X to wxplain why the money left our account


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

Markymark said:


> Have they a record of it being returned though?


I wrote the name of the person who received it down(given to me by PX), and the date and time as well(29/6/16 12.39pm) I pointed this out to them but it didn't get me anywhere. At the time PX said he's probably agency staff and they aren't very reliable.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> So you didn't see it on your online account?




I checked immediately after and yes it was there.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Then they should be able to access that record in their virtual back room and see.



But somehow i don't think they'll bother.


----------



## MiK1138 (29 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> But somehow i don't think they'll bother.


They don't have a choice, If your claim is based on you seeing the money in your account they NEED to follow up on that


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Nov 2016)

Why don't you call the police and report the theft. If it was there and isn't now it has been stolen. At the very least tell Planet X that is your intention. Theft is not a civil matter it is criminal.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I just wanted to get rid of a bit of money from my Lloyds bank account.


This is your mistake. I don't know why you would treat an online retailer as a bank. Things go wrong.


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I just wanted to get rid of a bit of money from my Lloyds bank account.


Why would you want rid of money from an account? Most would just transfer to another account?


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> https://www.gov.uk/make-court-claim-for-money/court-fees
> 
> £25 online. Fill it in online too.
> 
> Ball's in their court.


Until you get no reply and you pay another £100 to send the bailiffs. At least PX won't do a disappearing say unlike scumbag car dealers


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Hide it from the wife?


Where there's marital disharmony as Accy has reported surely you'd have separate bank accounts?


----------



## Bimble (29 Nov 2016)

Are you sure they haven't credited it against your later purchases?

Did you double-check that what you spent later on was exactly what was drawn from your bank? Or did they draw £40 less?

Either way, I'd open an email dialogue with their customer services team and try to (politely) get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Nov 2016)

Hold up ... So planet x repaid you £40 although they only owed you 39.99 and you asked them to keep hold of it so the wife didnt find out about it but then when you went to spend it it had gone . Maybe the wife found out about it and spent it but told planet x not to tell you about it !


----------



## User16625 (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Are you sure you haven't just bought something else from them in the meantime and forgotten?





Accy cyclist said:


> *No definitely not.* I bought a jacket and some gloves off them in August but i have the invoice for them. I paid for the jacket and gloves by bank card, leaving the 40 quid untouched.



You cant possibly know that. You wouldnt remember that you forgot if you did forget. You probably did forget.


----------



## User16625 (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I remembered that I had forgotten where my little penknife was.


 Huh?


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I remembered that I had forgotten where my little penknife was.


I haven't remembered where mine is though. And it was a present.


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Nov 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> I haven't remembered where mine is though. And it was a present.


I bet Planet X has it ! The bastards !


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2016)

And slander


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

I don't give a toss about libel and slander. If i lived near to their one remaining shop i'd stand outside with a sign advising people not to buy off them.


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't give a toss about libel and slander. If i lived near to their one remaining shop i'd stand outside with a sign advising people not to buy off them.


From the User Guidelines and Rules of this wonderful haven on the internet:


> You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use the site to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.


Jus' sayin'


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> View attachment 152967


I'd be like the bloke in Spain who bought a dodgy "luxury apartment" and found it didn't exist. He stood outside the builder's office everyday year after year!


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Nov 2016)

I am surprised that we haven't had lots of similar stories about Planet X "tactics" given how many of us have shopped with them on this forum..........


----------



## winjim (29 Nov 2016)

I don't shop there, for customer service reasons. But I don't really bang on about it either* and it may well be that I'm overstating it to myself anyway.



*I may have mentioned it once or twice.


----------



## User33236 (29 Nov 2016)

I've placed about half a dozen online orders with them and they messed up on two, delivering wrong items. On both occasions I emailed them to let rhem know but got no response. Wasn't too fuss d as what they shipped was many times more expensive, and still useful to me, that what I'd paid for.

Still, it shows their extremely poor customer service and I certainly wouldn't consider paying big money to them again in the future.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Nov 2016)

I have placed about twenty orders with them. I once had an issue with a wheelset after a couple of emails they took the wheels back, relaced them and returned them to me at their cost. They even updated me by email as to when the wheels were being repaired.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Nov 2016)

User said:


> You are aware of the libel laws I presume...





vickster said:


> And slander



For a company to successfully sue for defamation it would have to prove 'serious financial loss'.

With the best will in the world, that's an absolute non-starter.

Planet X could never be caused serious financial loss by a thread on cycling forum read by, ooo, tens if not dozens of people, particularly as some of the comments are favourable to them.

They also have the right of reply, and Accy is entitled to rely on the defences now called 'truth' and 'honest opinion', which were formerly known as 'justification' and 'fair comment'.

Until fairly recently, companies couldn't sue for libel and some organisations still cannot.

The long running McLibel case involving McDonald's had an impact there.

It lasted best part of 20 years, became fiendishly complicated, and ended in a no score draw - McDonald's was awarded £40,000 against two environmental activists but never sought to collect it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McLibel_case

More care is needed when dealing with an individual because reputational damage to a person is easier to cause.

That's particularly true if the person enjoys a good reputation.


----------



## Markymark (30 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4577844, member: 45"]My only issue with Planet X has been their clothes sizing. But they've always sorted it out for me.[/QUOTE]
40" gut in 32" trousers huh?


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Given your record on legal matters on here, I'll give your opinion the weight it deserves...



Another insightful - and snidey - reply.

It matters not to me what you think, but you keep on misleading others by your ignorance.

For the benefit of those with a genuine interest in the topic:

https://www.lawontheweb.co.uk/legal-help/who-can-claim-for-defamation


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2016)

I sent PX an e mail on Thursday asking them to at least refund the £9.99 they do admit to having of mine. So far i haven't received a reply. I can see them denying any knowledge of this soon! Ok, it's only a tenner but i want it back!! They don't do themselves any favours by sulking when someone sends them a strongly worded e mail. The fellow who takes the calls is named Adrian, just in case any of you have to confront them in future about returns and refunds.


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2016)

Have you emailed the CEO yet?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Have you emailed the CEO yet?




I don't have his e mail address and if i did he'd probably ignore it... company policy!!


----------



## Cycleops (30 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> The fellow who takes the calls is named Adrian, just in case any of you have to confront them in future about returns and refunds.


'

There you go then, its @User ,everyone knows he doesn't like to give money back.


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2016)

I put it in your other thread 
Maybe tweet your displeasure?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> I put it in your other thread
> Maybe tweet your displeasure?


Again, what's the point? I might e mail yon CEO but i'm supposed to not let these incidents get me down according to my doctor. It's so frustrating when they don't reply, or do reply but treat you like sh.t! I'lll have to just put it down to another lesson in the school of life, as they say. Anyway, that 20% i got off that Belgium jersey on Monday will go some way to making me feel that it's not all lose and without any gains. Let's also remember that by me posting on here how bad they've treated me will alert other potential buyers of their stuff how bad they are,which means that ok they robbed me of £30-40, but they'll have lost a lot more by people thinking twice about buying off them in future. In fact, i'm going to put that to them in an e mail soon.

How much did you lose with that car incident by the way? A friend of mine years ago put down a cash deposit for a car. When he went to collect the car and pay the rest of the money they said "What deposit? We haven't had any 500 quid off you"! Robbing gets! Anyway, they went bust soon after, so they always come a cropper in the end!


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2016)

Probably at least £500

I got the money back on the car, but not the additional warranty I paid for, nor the £150 odd for the failed small claims attempt

Why didn't your friend get a receipt for the deposit?!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Probably at least £500
> 
> I got the money back on the car, but not the additional warranty I paid for, nor the £150 odd for the failed small claims attempt
> 
> Why didn't your friend get a receipt for the deposit?!




He kind of knew them and thought asking for a receipt would offend them, What!,You want a receipt?!, but we're old mates...thoughts went through his mind. So he just shook hands on a gentleman's agreement and went back the following day with the rest of the money(i think it was £3000) expecting the paper work to be ready to be signed. Then they denied they'd received the deposit off him. He thought they were having him on at first, but no they were serious! I suppose he could count himself lucky they didn't take the £3000 off him then deny any knowledge of that as well!


----------



## jefmcg (30 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Let's also remember that by me posting on here how bad they've treated me will alert other potential buyers of their stuff how bad they are,which means that ok they robbed me of £30-40, but they'll have lost a lot more by people thinking twice about buying off them in future.


I don't know about anyone else, but all this thread has taught me about planet X is to get refunds put back on my card, which I would do anyway. Planet X's prices already tell me all I need to know about their customer service.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'lll have to just put it down to another lesson in the school of life, as they say.


How long have you been at that school then? Have you not learned anything yet.....


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2016)

I like Skol said:


> How long have you been at that school then? Have you not learned anything yet.....




I've learnt a lot, but you never stop learning!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but all this thread has taught me about planet X is to get refunds put back on my card, which I would do anyway. Planet X's prices already tell me all I need to know about their customer service.


Yes, if there was going to be an "in future", i would definitely get the money put back into my bank account(and even then,who's to say they will do that?), but that's it. No more PX purchases for me.


----------



## potsy (30 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> He kind of knew them and thought asking for a receipt would offend them, What!,You want a receipt?!, but we're old mates...thoughts went through his mind. So he just shook hands on a gentleman's agreement and went back the following day with the rest of the money(i think it was £3000) expecting the paper work to be ready to be signed. Then they denied they'd received the deposit off him. He thought they were having him on at first, but no they were serious! I suppose he could count himself lucky they didn't take the £3000 off him then deny any knowledge of that as well!


Did this really happen or have you been watching repeats of Minder on UK Gold?


----------



## Phaeton (30 Nov 2016)

Sorry but money doesn't just disappear from an account, the only way to do that would be for a fairly skilled developer to go into the database directly & remove it, it either was never there in the first place (bad memory) or there is an audit trail of it getting there & being removed.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (30 Nov 2016)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry but money doesn't just disappear from an account, the only way to do that would be for a fairly skilled developer to go into the database directly & remove it, it either was never there in the first place (bad memory) or there is an audit trail of it getting there & being removed.



Money also doesn't just sit in unencrypted databases. I'd be very surprised if anybody can make it go away without a trace.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Nov 2016)

Hanlon's razor "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity"

I don't believe for a second that Planet X has a policy of stiffing it's customers by failing to process returns. That would screw their reputation so fast it wouldn't be worth it. They make better money by being honest.

Or that someone in their company is stealing credit from customer accounts. That would be a terrible way of embezzling. 1) Customers would raise hell, the company would notice 2) it is still just credit at Planet X, you need another step or more to turn it into cash, which would all leave a trail.

Or that someone in the company is deliberately not processing returns. Again, you have a queue of angry customers and your reward is a pile of lightly worn discount bicycle shorts?

So Occam and Hanlon lead us to error rather than theft. Either Accy has misremembered, someone made a mistake on the returns, or the credit was accidentally (human or software) applied to another customers purchase, or the credit was applied to accy's purchase rather than from his Lloyd's account.


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Nov 2016)

In my experience Planet X customer service has been pretty poor. Certainly not good enough to even consider have money on account. I have brought a number of items from them and very rarely does it all go smoothly. The prices can often make it worthwhile though.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2016)

jefmcg said:


> or the credit was accidentally (human or software) applied to another customers purchase,



This is what i think happened. I didn't go in with all guns blazing when i made my phone call to them. I put it to them calmly that this could've happened.


----------



## User6179 (30 Nov 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Hanlon's razor "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity"
> 
> I don't believe for a second that Planet X has a policy of stiffing it's customers by failing to process returns. That would screw their reputation so fast it wouldn't be worth it. They make better money by being honest.
> 
> ...




You would be surprised what some companies do , just had money legally stolen out an online account because in the T&C it says if I don't log into the account for 6 months they withdraw 10% of the funds each month then after a year close the account !

I wonder if Planet X have any policies where you have a certain amount of time to spend a credit ?


----------



## Phaeton (30 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> This is what i think happened. I didn't go in with all guns blazing when i made my phone call to them. I put it to them calmly that this could've happened.


But that doesn't ring true with your story of seeing the credit on your account?


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Nov 2016)

Not all embezzling by employees is complicated.

A few years ago a woman called Taylor stole from her employer which was BT.

She worked in a payments centre in Gateshead and handled cheques, which most customers paid with in those days.

Many wrote the cheque to 'B T', and she had a husband called Barry.

The method was simply to steal the cheque, write 'aylor' after the 'T' and pay the cheque into their joint account.

She was bound to be caught, and was, but she got away with it for several months.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (30 Nov 2016)

Only fair to hear the Planet X side of the story.

So I dropped a link on their facebook page and invited them to comment.


----------



## User6179 (30 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Only fair to hear the Planet X side of the story.
> 
> So I dropped a link on their facebook page and invited them to comment.




Sh1t stirrer


----------



## I like Skol (30 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Only fair to hear the Planet X side of the story.
> 
> So I dropped a link on their facebook page and invited them to comment.





Eddy said:


> Sh1t stirrer



Oh Shoot! Accy just remembered, it wasn't Planet X, it was Ribble.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Nov 2016)

Or was it Merlin?


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (30 Nov 2016)

Get them all in!


----------



## I like Skol (30 Nov 2016)

Could actually have been Tweeks or Tredz.......


----------



## Markymark (30 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Do you think all these companies scour the internet for mentions?


Large enough companies do exactly that. The will employ people to search for their brand and read all newspapers. Not to (necessarily) take to anyone court but to make sure they are on top of all potential issues. They will be scored between irrelevant and important. PlanetX may or may not do this.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Nov 2016)

Not just large companies any that feel the need to have SEO


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Only fair to hear the Planet X side of the story.
> 
> So I dropped a link on their facebook page and invited them to comment.



Have they replied yet?


----------



## Phaeton (1 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Have they replied yet?


Not sure how they can, a post put on their FB page, without any specific details of accounts, dates, items, what they going to do a full audit of every transaction since they started trading?


----------



## I like Skol (1 Dec 2016)

They are most likely doing the sensible thing having read the thread and decided to steer well clear. If they get involved the best outcome they can hope to achieve is to look as if they have finally decided to resolve the issue for a disgruntled customer simply because they were shamed in to doing so, regardless of who is right. That is the best outcome, it could quickly get worse!
By saying nothing it leaves Accy's posts looking a bit like the ramblings of a demented old fool. I know what I would do.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Dec 2016)

User said:


> True but, if it were to pique their interest, they could ask Accy for the details.


How, they don't know who he is, even he appears to struggle with that one sometimes


----------



## nickyboy (1 Dec 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Not all embezzling by employees is complicated.
> 
> A few years ago a woman called Taylor stole from her employer which was BT.
> 
> ...



There was a story about someone working for HMRC opening an account in the name of Inlande Revende and then doctoring cheques in the same way. This was in the days before the controls in place no over account opening.

I don't know if it was apocryphal or not but it's a nice story


----------



## MiK1138 (1 Dec 2016)

Markymark said:


> Large enough companies do exactly that. The will employ people to search for their brand and read all newspapers. Not to (necessarily) take to anyone court but to make sure they are on top of all potential issues. They will be scored between irrelevant and important. PlanetX may or may not do this.


Seen a prime example of this on Twitter last night, boy tweeted "I hate Hertz(vernacular for Hearts of Midlothian F.C.)" and was responded to by Hertz Rental Car asking what his issue was


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> By saying nothing it leaves Accy's posts looking a bit like the ramblings of a demented old fool. I know what I would do.



Well they can think what they want about me, but i'm not going to let this drop!
If they think that by simply ignoring me i'll accept what's happened, then simply leave it be then they're mistaken! I've e mailed them AGAIN!! asking them to at least refund the £9.99 they admit to having (SO1100451 2016-06-28 GBP 9.99 Voucher
Ref: Credit Note) I'll give it one more day for them to reply(i don't expect them to) then i'll be contacting trading standards.

No wonder they had to close one of their two shops!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> Maybe tweet your displeasure?



@Accy cyclist I have found that Twitter is the best route to getting a productive conversation started with businesses and services over the last couple of years, not necessarily complaining but complaints along with feedback and questions do seem to be picked up more readily than an; invisible to others email exchange or a forum like this with limited traffic; for better impact put a full stop before the @name, this means that more than just your followers will see it. Do it politely and without the 'robbing dogs' overtones of here in the first instance and see how it goes maybe.

Since others seem to have taken it on themselves to name and shame your local complaint on here then you've not anything to lose going to them directly by another means of slightly more visible 1:1 contact since the emailing and phone calling have not got you what you expected them to and left you dissatisfied.

Just a genuinely offered suggestion and not a guarantee of getting the answer you want tho.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (1 Dec 2016)

Unilever CEO replied directly to me on twitter when I complained about a half empty pot noodle which the customer services were ignoring.

Sent me £30 in cash (postal orders), £20 in unilever vouchers, and 10 free pot noodles.

Always worth it


----------



## MiK1138 (7 Dec 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-38233493

Has @Accy cyclist been burning his Planet X receipts


----------



## Bazzer (7 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> There was a story about someone working for HMRC opening an account in the name of Inlande Revende and then doctoring cheques in the same way. This was in the days before the controls in place no over account opening.
> 
> I don't know if it was apocryphal or not but it's a nice story



From memory, not apocryphal..Also some bad practice by the banks where the cheques were cashed.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Dec 2016)

I'm glad this thread has been revived, even though it's only a week old, as it's more bad publicity for PX! Let me see. So far It's had 3,750 views which means there'll be many out there who'll think twice about buying from PX. As i pointed out to them, the 30 quid they've ripped me off for will look paltry in comparison to the sales they'll lose through bad publicity from this thread. Even if only one person thinks twice about buying a bike off them it'll mean a grand lost in sales.


----------



## martint235 (7 Dec 2016)

I've bought two bikes from Planet X and yet they choose to screw me over £10 worth of lights.....


----------



## Phaeton (7 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm glad this thread has been revived, even though it's only a week old, as it's more bad publicity for PX! Let me see. So far It's had 3,750 views which means there'll be many out there who'll think twice about buying from PX. As i pointed out to them, the 30 quid they've ripped me off for will look paltry in comparison to the sales they'll lose through bad publicity from this thread. Even if only one person thinks twice about buying a bike off them it'll mean a grand lost in sales.


But we don't know it's been ripped off you, you have already admitted you're not 100% it was ever there.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Dec 2016)

Planet X exist
Planet X sell things really cheap.
Never use Planet X as a bank.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Dec 2016)

Phaeton said:


> But we don't know it's been ripped off you, you have already admitted you're not 100% it was ever there.




I'm 100% certain that i sent a pair of shorts and a cap back and someone called Parkin signed for the items on 29/6/16 at 12.39pm.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Dec 2016)

martint235 said:


> I've bought two bikes from Planet X and yet they choose to screw me over £10 worth of lights.....




This is it! I thought by mentioning the 1000 quid i'd spent with them this year they'd treat me as a good customer who doesn't make things like this up, but no it didn't count at all.


----------



## User6179 (7 Dec 2016)

They get great reviews on Trust pilot https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/planet-x-bikes.co.uk


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Dec 2016)

Eddy said:


> They get great reviews on Trust pilot htt
> 
> 
> Eddy said:
> ...


Not all are good.

*Worst customer service*
Customer service doesn't exist. No wonder they are failing. Barnsley shop closed and Sheffield downsized to one room







*Shocking and insulting services - AVOID!!!*
Take a day off work and my frame arrived damaged and with blood on. On One / Planet X's solution? Take 2 days off work for a collection and delivery so they can sort out their c***-up or accept £10 store credit. 5% of the frame cost in store credit for a bike frame that's DAMAGED and with BLOOD on it. Why do you think I'd use your business again after disgusting service?? Person on email asked for my order number after I already provided it. This company does not care about their customers, only profits - hence why they use Yodel and charge you to use DHL. I know where the inspiration for the "inbred" range came from - their customer service department.


*Customer service*
When using Planet x it is sometimes a lottery what turns up eg wrong size inner tubes, rim tapes, seat clamps. That's if the items are in stock. Sometimes I have had cheaper equivalents sent but with no difference in price, though the items are mostly cheap I have had enough of their useless customer service. So would recommend that you try to get whatever you want. Somewhere else as it's less of a headache.



I actually feel better after reading those comments. There was me thinking it was just me they were being a @!#! with.


----------



## User6179 (7 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not all are good



I was joking , they have one of the worst scores on trust pilot .


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Dec 2016)

Eddy said:


> I was joking , they have one of the worst scores on trust pilot .




Oh right!


----------



## vickster (7 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh right!


Maybe should read reviews before things go tits up


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> Maybe should read reviews before things go tits up



Just another win some lose some experience.


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2016)

Not read all of this post, but I had very quick turn around on some clothing I sent back to PlanetX. As a family we have spent a lot of money with them over the years and have never had a problem.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Dec 2016)

Keep posting to keep this thread in the public eye!! The world must be told how crap Planet X are at customer service matters!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> Not read all of this post, but I had very quick turn around on some clothing I sent back to PlanetX. As a family we have spent a lot of money with them over the years and have never had a problem.




Don't listen to him! Planet X have given him a £10 credit note(which he'll never see)to post this!


----------



## simon.r (7 Dec 2016)

I really hope Planet X recover their reputation. When they started (as On-One) the customer service was superb.

I've had several fantastic frames from them over the years and will mourn them if they go under.

Maybe they should go back to their roots - stop selling random, cheap, bicycle related stuff and producing a new model every 2 months and start selling a relatively small number of well designed and thought out products at a reasonable price.

Having said that, I've never had *bad* service from them, just not particularly good.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Dec 2016)

simon.r said:


> When they started (as On-One) the customer service was superb.



Now i know where the On One theme comes from.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Dec 2016)

simon.r said:


> I really hope Planet X recover their reputation. When they started (as On-One) the customer service was superb.
> 
> I've had several fantastic frames from them over the years and will mourn them if they go under.
> 
> Maybe they should go back to their roots - stop selling random, cheap, bicycle related stuff and producing *a new model every 2 months and start selling a relatively small number of well designed and thought out products at a reasonable price.*


Contradiction in terms there. Small numbers and reasonable prices do not go together.


----------



## simon.r (7 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Now i know where the On One theme comes from.



From memory, On-One was started as a MTB company (originally selling singlespeed equipment and frames) and when they started to sell road bike stuff the Planet X brand was set up.


----------



## simon.r (7 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Contradiction in terms there. Small numbers and reasonable prices do not go together.



I mean small numbers of products, not necessarily small volumes of those products. 

They used to. I can't quote numbers, but the original Inbreds, Pompinos etc. were reasonably priced compared to the alternatives that were available at the time.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Dec 2016)

simon.r said:


> I mean small numbers of products, not necessarily small volumes of those products.
> 
> They used to. I can't quote numbers, but the original Inbreds, Pompinos etc. were reasonably priced compared to the alternatives that were available at the time.


Online retailers survive by selling big numbers across a wide range of products. You look at their websites because you can get virtually anything, unlike at your LBS who is limited in what he can stock.


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Dec 2016)

I do not understand Trusted Reviews, do Planet X choose to go on the site or is it out of their control? I would have thought it was a paid for choice and if that was me I would tune up my customer services of stop my subscription. No offence to Accy but he hadn't put me off the Trusted Reviews did!


----------



## simon.r (7 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Online retailers survive by selling big numbers across a wide range of products. You look at their websites because you can get virtually anything, unlike at your LBS who is limited in what he can stock.



That's obviously a successful model for many, but not all. There are any number of specialist on-line retailers who survive by selling a relatively small range of items. http://www.kapz.com/ as an example. 

Planet X don't fall into the 'get virtuallly anything' category anyway. What they do sell is cheap, but they don't sell, for example, a wide range of rear mechs.


----------



## pauldavid (7 Dec 2016)

Ive had a bike and several items of clothing and accessories off them over a few years.

Always been thoroughly impressed with everything including the way they dealt with an incorrect item in one of my orders.

I would and will happily use them again. There are always two sides to every story and I have been slightly confused at points during this thread over Accy's inability to say whether the money was in his account or not. I have no doubt that the poor soul working customer services could lose the will to carry on listening to a sketchy story too.

And you've got to ask yourself what sort of person leaves refunded money in an online shopping account in case he wants to buy something months down the line. I can only assume that window cleaning is a massively lucrative business because I can't afford to leave money lying around like that!


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Dec 2016)

I order quite a bit from many places including Planet X, and generally I think they've been OK, but there have been a couple of odd things. The worst was when I bought my Ti Sportive from them 6 years ago. It was delivered fine, but I realised although the brakes were exactly as specified, they shouldn't actually have put that particular type on, as the bike needed long drop brakes. After emailing them, the support chap sent out a (higher spec) long drop version, but asked me to return the brakes to his home address. Which I did, but it was odd.


----------



## simon.r (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> As I recall, the original Inbreds were expensive, because they were hand built using a high end tubeset. It was only after they arranged production in Taiwan using a generic cro-mo tubeset that they got to be reasonably priced.



Fair point, the originals were 853, but the next generation were 4130 (or 'DN6') and were affordable. Still relatively low volumes though.


----------



## Stinboy (7 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm glad this thread has been revived, even though it's only a week old, as it's more bad publicity for PX! Let me see. So far It's had 3,750 views which means there'll be many out there who'll think twice about buying from PX. As i pointed out to them, the 30 quid they've ripped me off for will look paltry in comparison to the sales they'll lose through bad publicity from this thread. Even if only one person thinks twice about buying a bike off them it'll mean a grand lost in sales.



On the contrary - I'd never heard of Planet X before this thread. So I had a ganders at their website and, wow, their stuff is well cheap!!! 

So I bought 10 grands worth of bikes and kit. The added bonus was they put a £9.99 credit towards my basket. They said it had been knocking around for a while but couldn't remember who it belonged to


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2016)

Stinboy said:


> On the contrary - I'd never heard of Planet X before this thread. So I had a ganders at their website and, wow, their stuff is well cheap!!!
> 
> So I bought 10 grands worth of bikes and kit. The added bonus was they put a £9.99 credit towards my basket. They said it had been knocking around for a while but couldn't remember who it belonged to




Good luck in sending anything of your er hum!, stuff back!


----------



## Phaeton (8 Dec 2016)

pauldavid said:


> I can only assume that window cleaning is a massively lucrative business because I can't afford to leave money lying around like that!


Oh it is, virtually everything is cash, amazing how much can go down the back of the sofa to be found after the week's books have been done.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Good luck in sending anything of your er hum!, stuff back!


Why would he buy stuff that he is planning to return? That would be mostly nuts


----------



## jay clock (8 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Why would he buy stuff that he is planning to return? That would be mostly nuts


maybe he is trying to empty out a Lloyds bank account like the OP?


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Why would he buy stuff that he is planning to return? That would be mostly nuts



I don't think anyone buys stuff they're planning on returning, but when PX send you stuff who knows if it'll be the right size or undamaged. Or even the thing you asked for!!


----------



## martint235 (8 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> This is it! I thought by mentioning the 1000 quid i'd spent with them this year they'd treat me as a good customer who doesn't make things like this up, but no it didn't count at all.


That's not quite what I meant. I meant why rip me off over £10 when you could have made it worthwhile. 

Anyway at risk of derailing the thread, it seems I know how to pull their strings and my goods are on their way.


----------



## Jody (8 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm glad this thread has been revived, even though it's only a week old, as it's more bad publicity for PX! Let me see. So far It's had 3,750 views which means there'll be many out there who'll think twice about buying from PX. As i pointed out to them, the 30 quid they've ripped me off for will look paltry in comparison to the sales they'll lose through bad publicity from this thread. Even if only one person thinks twice about buying a bike off them it'll mean a grand lost in sales.



You are maybe overestimating the power of this thread. It had no influence on the money I spent with them yesterday


----------



## I like Skol (8 Dec 2016)

I once bought a bottom bracket from them a couple of years ago now. It was the cheapest on t'interweb which might have been a worry but the barstewards sent me exactly what I ordered and PDQ. It is still running smoothly 

You just don't get what you pay for sometimes


----------



## jay clock (8 Dec 2016)

I have just looked up my dealings with them. Most recent was a headset with an RRP of £70+ which they flogged me for £15. Arrived promptly and no hassle. Move on @Accy cyclist life is fairly short and you sound like you are at risk of a stress illness if you get too obsessed


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2016)

Jody said:


> You are maybe overestimating the power of this thread. It had no influence on the money I spent with them yesterday




Not just this thread but word of mouth will affect PX. For example, i was down the local pub last night and someone asked me about the Pro Carbon bike i bought off PX earlier this year, as they were thinking of buying one. Don't bother i told them. as the bike is fine and worth the money but if anything goes wrong with it and you have to send it back or ask them to repair it then you'll get loads of hassle. Thanks for that he replied. I think i'll try Ribble or Dolan instead. So what'll that be? 8 or 9 hundred quid lost i reckon.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2016)

jay clock said:


> I have just looked up my dealings with them. Most recent was a headset with an RRP of £70+ which they flogged me for £15. Arrived promptly and no hassle. Move on @Accy cyclist life is fairly short and you sound like you are at risk of a stress illness if you get too obsessed





No. I think you're the one getting all hot under the collar.


----------



## Jody (8 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not just this thread but word of mouth will affect PX. For example, i was down the local pub last night and someone asked me about the Pro Carbon bike i bought off PX earlier this year, as they were thinking of buying one. Don't bother i told them. as the bike is fine and worth the money but if anything goes wrong with it and you have to send it back or ask them to repair it then you'll get loads of hassle. Thanks for that he replied. I think i'll try Ribble or Dolan instead. So what'll that be? 8 or 9 hundred quid lost i reckon.



Some anecdote about a mate down the pub. Gotta love that one. I bet Planet X are sh*tting it about you being on their case over a tenner.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> They are most likely doing the sensible thing having read the thread and decided to steer well clear. If they get involved the best outcome they can hope to achieve is to look as if they have finally decided to resolve the issue for a disgruntled customer simply because they were shamed in to doing so, regardless of who is right. That is the best outcome, it could quickly get worse!
> By saying nothing it leaves Accy's posts looking a bit like the ramblings of a demented old fool. I know what I would do.


Maybe PlanetX know exactly what they are dealing with.....


----------



## NeilnrLincoln (8 Dec 2016)

I have been reading this thread with interest, I wasn't going to make a comment but just for the sake of fairness. I've had loads of orders from Planet x over the last couple of years or so & every one has turned up quickly & been exactly as ordered.
No complaints here.


----------



## spen666 (8 Dec 2016)

There appears to be "a snowflake" in this thread


----------



## jay clock (8 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> No. I think you're the one getting all hot under the collar.


I don't know you nor any track record on here. I am very relaxed but for your benefit I will be making no more comment on this thread. I come here to discuss cycling and this has drifted away from that


----------



## flake99please (8 Dec 2016)

Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean we are not out to get you. 

FWIW No complaints from my experiences with PlanetX


----------



## Jody (8 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Mmm, how about trying to put thought in someone's mind to create paranoia



The comment seemed more of an observation than deliberately trying to plant seeds.


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not just this thread but word of mouth will affect PX. For example, i was down the local pub last night and someone asked me about the Pro Carbon bike i bought off PX earlier this year, as they were thinking of buying one. Don't bother i told them. as the bike is fine and worth the money but if anything goes wrong with it and you have to send it back or ask them to repair it then you'll get loads of hassle. Thanks for that he replied. I think i'll try Ribble or Dolan instead. So what'll that be? 8 or 9 hundred quid lost i reckon.



I think that your numbers are wrong, maybe 1 hundred and I doubt that much.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Dec 2016)

*MOD NOTE:*
Members have had their opportunity to express their thoughts, experiences and opinions on both Planet X, their gear, their prices and their customer service and on @Accy cyclist's experience and his tale of woe.

There is little point going over the same ground for any more pages and, as has been pointed out in a Member's post, "[we] ... come here to discuss cycling and this has drifted [far] away from that."

Time to Close the Thread.
Thank you for your input.


----------

